

Source code escrow - corruption

Does anyone know of a cheap web based source code escrow service? We currently pay an exorbitant amount and I seem to remember a startup being mentioned here that does exactly this, but no amount of searchyc'ing has helped.
======
escrowagent
In which part of the world are you based? i may be able to help. email me for
more info@totalescrowsolutions.com

------
gnosis
What is a "source code escrow service" exactly?

~~~
captaincrunch
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_code_escrow>

